# plywood scrap projects



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey dudes! (and lady dudes) Where has the time gone!? Between running my business, working part time @ Woodcraft, and trying to get back into college on my government money (which has been a full time job in it's own) I haven't posted in months! I hope all is well for everyone here!

Unfortunately, These projects aren't what I'd like to be building right now. Fortunately, I found time to build SOMETHING and they were fun!

The little cabinet thing with the drawers I built for my friends 15 year old daughter for her birthday. I'm going to load it a ton of craft paint and some foam brushes and let her go to town.

The "old time" tool box was inspired by something like it in one of the latest woodworking magazines. The best part was beatin' it up! 

Fun projects...Next project: hollow core surfboard!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the "paint your own bookshelf" idea for a birthday present. I'm sure she'll have a lot of fun.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Reckless,
Good to hear from you again. Good ideas on the projects. The tool tote looks like it could double as a nice shoe shine stand. (Does anybody even shine shoes anymore?)
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey man!! Nice job. Great to hear from you again. No sucka punch here just glad to still have you around. :laughing:
Great ideas for the scrap.
Ken


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Reckless, let me know how your surfboard build goes. I've been planning to build a couple, a solid balsa and some foam core, but the hollow core seems like a nice option too. Once I finish the guitars and kayak(s) that will be on the list again...


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Mike, I definitely still shine my shoes, but I find a lot of folks don't. Maybe it's my military upbringing but I can't stand unpolished shoes.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey thanks everybody!

Mike, Oddly enough I was going to rub the tool box down with some brown shoe polish to ugly it up some more. I spent 5 years in the Navy and shined my boots up until the day I left.

Frank, I will let you know for sure. I'll post progress pics and such. It probably won't be the hit that BudK's guitar build is, but I'll set it up pretty similar.

Ken, I didn't even expect you to reply. :laughing:I figured you were too hurt that I left for so long... Good to hear from ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TheRecklessOne said:


> Hey thanks everybody!
> 
> Mike, Oddly enough I was going to rub the tool box down with some brown shoe polish to ugly it up some more. I spent 5 years in the Navy and shined my boots up until the day I left.
> 
> ...


----------

